# Impalas Car Club[chico]9th annual car show



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@May 17 2009, 08:45 AM~13911197
> *:biggrin:
> *


         :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

who can go?


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

:h5: 
I CAN GO :wave:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*We got our rooms already :biggrin: *


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 20 2009, 09:20 PM~13953185
> *We got our rooms already :biggrin:
> *



Got ours too,ready to party :biggrin:


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

:biggrin: cant wait


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

Y.C. Impalas will be there


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flip11_@May 24 2009, 01:58 PM~13984889
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

hno: getting closer


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## redwhite_62 (Mar 15, 2007)

You know we are always out every year supporting guys 


TRU RIDERZ C.C.


----------



## J.M.D (Feb 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by redwhite_62_@May 31 2009, 03:04 PM~14054609
> *You know we are always out every year supporting guys
> TRU RIDERZ C.C.
> *


thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 2 2009, 04:19 PM~14075166
> *
> *


How many bike can you guys bring?


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

I'M COMIN THROUGH :biggrin:


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

how much to enter bikes?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Jun 2 2009, 09:38 PM~14078290
> *I'M COMIN THROUGH  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $piff_@Jun 3 2009, 11:08 AM~14083361
> *how much to enter bikes?
> *


35 same as the cars


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT for a good turn out


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $piff_@Jun 9 2009, 01:29 PM~14140856
> *:biggrin: TTT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

TTT
:biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

A little over a week to go, we cant wait to get back up there. A lot of us have been looking forward to thius for a long time and its been a while  We had a lot of good times in Chico always a good show :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Cant wait


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 16 2009, 05:57 AM~14204550
> *A little over a week to go, we cant wait to get back up there. A lot of us have been looking forward to thius for a long time and its been a while  We had a lot of good times in Chico always a good show :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Cant wait
> *


it's about that time :biggrin: party like rock stars


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Jun 16 2009, 08:44 PM~14212330
> *it's about that time :biggrin: party like rock stars
> *


Fuck yeah  I heard we got both Mo Mo's locked down


----------



## lowridetillidie (Sep 17, 2006)

_*will be there*_


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridetillidie_@Jun 17 2009, 09:37 AM~14217373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Got to keep this TTT :biggrin: 1 week to go :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blvd916 (May 13, 2009)

ANY HOPP RULES????????


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvd916_@Jun 17 2009, 09:44 PM~14224396
> *ANY HOPP RULES????????
> *


TTT CAN'T WAIT!! WE GOTTA DO THE MATADOR AND SAFARI IN LIKE 2003-2004!! LOL :cheesy: WHAT HAPPENS IN CHICO STAYS IN CHICO LOL!!!!


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 17 2009, 10:54 PM~14224490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: we will be there


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT uffin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@May 16 2009, 10:10 PM~13909859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Bump for the Fam :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

we'll be there  u should post this up in the bike section


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

we had a great time back in 2007.. hope it is just as fun time this time :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

almost here keep it at the top


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

cant wait its almost here :biggrin: :biggrin: 

save me a poster for my collection


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Jun 21 2009, 05:03 PM~14256508
> *cant wait  its almost here :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> save me a poster for my collection
> *


we have a couple to choose from


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

lowriders-unlimited are you going to the show? :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Tick Tock 4 days till we leave :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

this will be my 1st time at this show :thumbsup: hear its cool


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jun 22 2009, 09:40 PM~14268372
> *this will be my 1st time at this show :thumbsup: hear its cool
> *


 :0 :0 You wont be disapointed Bub  This show used to be the highlight of the year for our club :biggrin: Until the city started giving them a bad time  Hopefully all thats changed and they can continue to have their show every year again  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

can we BBQ at the show it well be my son B-Day so i want to celebrate it with you 
Guys thanks let me know... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 22 2009, 08:58 PM~14268552
> *:0  :0 You wont be disapointed Bub  This show used to be the highlight of the year for our club :biggrin: Until the city started giving them a bad time  Hopefully all thats changed and they can continue to have their show every year again   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Jun 22 2009, 10:23 PM~14268826
> *can we  BBQ at the show it well be my son B-Day so i want to celebrate it with you
> Guys thanks let me know... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I'm not sure homie Big Dave from Chico will check in here later or tomorrow He'll have an answer for you


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 22 2009, 09:33 PM~14268933
> *I'm not sure homie Big Dave from Chico will check in here later or tomorrow He'll have an answer for you
> *


THANKS


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

ok to bring ice chest in?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jun 23 2009, 05:51 AM~14270669
> *ok to bring ice chest in?
> *


Again I'll get at Dave and let him know what everyones asking about, I say Hell Yeah because thats how we like to do things but its their gig so I dont want to speak for them


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 23 2009, 08:58 AM~14271769
> *Again I'll get at Dave and let him know what everyones asking about, I say Hell Yeah because thats how we like to do things but its their gig so I dont want to speak for them
> *


Alright I talked w/ Dave and Jerry, Ice chests are ok as long as you bring them in your car when entering the show, no walk in Ice chests allowed. *No BBQ's *allowed due to liability issues w/ the facility  Sorry.


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jun 23 2009, 11:12 AM~14273425
> *Alright I talked w/ Dave and Jerry, Ice chests are ok as long as you bring them in your car when entering the show, no walk in Ice chests allowed. No BBQ's allowed due to liability issues w/ the facility  Sorry.
> *


but they have big ass bbq pit under a steel canopy that we willl not be using so if u keep it on the down low
we also dont want to piss off our vendors selling food cause they will never come back


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jun 22 2009, 09:31 PM~14268912
> *:thumbsup:
> *


this year we are on private property so no one from the city mess with us


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

Socios rolln in deep this year?????????????u guys got some bad ass rides


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

cool thanks see everyone there :thumbsup:


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

*CHICO HERE WE COME 


T
T
T














:biggrin: 

















</span>*


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Jun 23 2009, 10:04 PM~14279558
> *x2 :biggrin: *


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

Hop pay out ?


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT :h5:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

:biggrin: Its almost Chico time :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Jun 23 2009, 06:41 PM~14277100
> *Socios rolln in deep this year?????????????u guys got some bad ass rides
> *


I can't make it cause I work Saturdays but my compa and some of the Socios members will be out there


----------



## redwhite_62 (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Jun 23 2009, 06:41 PM~14277100
> *Socios rolln in deep this year?????????????u guys got some bad ass rides
> *


Is socios going to take the "most members" trophy this year. Cuz we have been taking that trophie for like 2 or 3 years. :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

two more days


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jun 24 2009, 09:29 PM~14289896
> *I can't make it cause I work Saturdays but my compa and some of the Socios members will be out there
> *


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

almost here


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jun 23 2009, 11:31 PM~14280512
> *Hop pay out ?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jun 25 2009, 08:02 PM~14301167
> *:dunno:
> *


sorry bro
all depends how many show up 3 make a class


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

tomarrow.. :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

You know I will always be out there every year supporting you guys !!!

Keep It Low For The Show


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Got Trophy's I Do_@Jun 26 2009, 08:55 AM~14305343
> *You know I will always be out there every year supporting you guys !!!
> 
> Keep It Low For The Show
> *



was up Larry how u been homie?
uffin: uffin:


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

J

I'm good, and you?
Are you bring your bad ass truck to the show?
I hope to see you there so we can talk.

Larry


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

mañana :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNIE3 (Mar 29, 2007)

J3's Blogspot

 On Behalf of Supreme Entertainment  
I would like to say the IMPALAS CC is the most respectable bunch of Ragtag Doods I have met in a long time... I enjoy having my Family come to their shows and have never had a problem Being BLACKER THAN CHARCOAL yet still treated like FAMILIA!... Thas the NEW WORLD ORDER needed in the Car Show WORLD... I can't wait to BLOW THAT SHOW UP... Thanks for the Opportunity Edgar and the rest of the IMPALAS CC... I will be in NEVADA once again this year to enjoy the GOOD FOOD and even Better PEOPLE!


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 17 2009, 09:54 PM~14224490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

TTT
not gonna be able 2 make it!  but goodluck on it


----------



## Marxx (Sep 7, 2005)

Does anybody know of a guy in Chico that was selling a primered 63 Impala wagon on ebay a while back? I went to see it and he had I think a 66 Impala in the garage with an Impalas plaque, i lost the guys info and would like to contact him to see if the car is still for sale. Any help would be appreciated, thanks....


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Marxx_@Jun 27 2009, 04:46 PM~14316324
> *Does anybody know of a guy in Chico that was selling a primered 63 Impala wagon on ebay a while back? I went to see it and he had I think a 66 Impala in the garage with an Impalas plaque, i lost the guys info and would like to contact him to see if the car is still for sale. Any help would be appreciated, thanks....
> *


what color 66?


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

any pics yet


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

thats what Im waiting on..........


----------



## Marxx (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jun 27 2009, 03:48 PM~14316333
> *what color 66?
> *


I don't remember but i think it was either purple or orange maybe?


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks Impalas Chico, we had a great time way to hot out their. :biggrin:


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

huh other than the heat good show


----------



## ron08 (Jul 20, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE SHOW IT TURNED OUT REAL GOOD FROM THE PREZ OR TRU RIDERZ CAR CLUB :cheesy:


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

Is your Reno chapter having their car show for Hot August NITES on Aug. 8 this year? Because LO*LYSTICS will be there.


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

On behalf of the my husband Adam President of the Compadres Bomb Club and I our family had a good time at your show. We will be back next year! Good Show and the Impalas family treated us as family with open arms. See Ya in Reno!


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Marxx_@Jun 27 2009, 03:46 PM~14316324
> *Does anybody know of a guy in Chico that was selling a primered 63 Impala wagon on ebay a while back? I went to see it and he had I think a 66 Impala in the garage with an Impalas plaque, i lost the guys info and would like to contact him to see if the car is still for sale. Any help would be appreciated, thanks....
> *


it was one of our members it got sold sorry


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jun 28 2009, 05:44 AM~14319829
> *Thanks Impalas Chico, we had a great time way to hot out their.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks for the love


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Comadre_@Jun 28 2009, 05:43 PM~14323063
> *On behalf of the my husband Adam President of the Compadres Bomb Club and I our family had a good time at your show.  We will be back next year!  Good Show and the Impalas family treated us as family with open arms.  See Ya in Reno!
> *


thanks for coming we never see bombs at our show!it was nice seeing you guys again let us know when u guys have a event will be there :worship:


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

Going to Chico rode with Nacho member of Socios and Old Illusions









We were some where here but nice flower pic!









"BREAKFAST"









Impala Banners. There was a lot not sure how many!



























PEOPLE & CARS


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

202009/ImpalasShowChicoJune2009049.jpg[/IMG]

































2ND PLACE AND PRIZES, PRIZES! 









On the way HOME...BUG SPLAT on WINDSHIELD... But getting closer to home!









HOME!









WE HAD A GOOD TIME.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

looks like it was a good show... sorry I missed it.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

STREETLOW HAD A GREAT TIME GOOD SHOW.....
THIS IS HOW THE IMPALAS KEPT US COOL & HYDRATED,THE IMPALAS WAY.. :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

We had a good time at the show thanks.


----------



## EVILCAMINO84 (Jun 23, 2009)

The members from Final Chapter had a great time out there. Thank for organizing a great show.


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EVILCAMINO84_@Jun 30 2009, 06:24 PM~14345522
> *The members from Final Chapter had a great time out there.  Thank for organizing a great show.
> *


thanks hector


----------

